# Can people tell me of bands that use A# Standard tuning please?



## ChainsawVsGod (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi. Just tuned my six string to A# but don't really know any bands that use the tuning apart from Cannibal corpse on some songs. If you could reccomend few It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Dec 30, 2010)

Nevermore, Outworld, older Meshuggah spring to mind.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Dec 30, 2010)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Nevermore, Outworld, older Meshuggah spring to mind.



Which album did they use A# with?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 30, 2010)

Nevermore uses A# on almost every album AFAIK.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 30, 2010)

^Except (obviously) on their six string songs and I think the earliest stuff.

I think all Meshuggah's seven string stuff is A#.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Dec 30, 2010)

Meshuggah I mean. Which album did they use A# on.


----------



## Bigfan (Dec 30, 2010)

DEI and Chaosphere AFAIK.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 30, 2010)

Nevermore ( as mentioned), but that's the only one I know.


----------



## potatohead (Dec 30, 2010)

6 string tuned to A# = you need a seven string


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Dec 30, 2010)

potatohead said:


> 6 string tuned to A# = you need a seven string



For an extra 3 notes? nah.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry I meant 5.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 30, 2010)

Bigfan said:


> DEI and Chaosphere AFAIK.



Yea DEI is in A#.


----------



## Philligan (Dec 30, 2010)

Cover Your Tracks (Bury Your Dead) is in drop A#, if that interests you at all. So is JFAC's Genesis.

I think Arch Enemy has a few songs in A# (I think Instinct and Savage Messiah for sure)... they could be in A, though


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 30, 2010)

I would think a looooot of seven string metal bands do. I know Sonata Arctica has on their more recent albums.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 30, 2010)

Morbid Angel, except they use seven strings.


----------



## shogunate (Jan 1, 2011)

Keith Merrow uses drop A# on sevens, so does Sybreed IIRC...

Only ones I could think of off the top of my head


----------



## drenzium (Jan 1, 2011)

The new Parkway Drive album Deep Blue is A#/Bb tuning


----------



## bandinaboy (Jan 3, 2011)

Fell Silent has a weird tuning but is based around Bb you could look into that


----------



## bioniczero (Jan 4, 2011)

Philligan said:


> Cover Your Tracks (Bury Your Dead) is in drop A#, if that interests you at all. So is JFAC's Genesis.
> 
> I think Arch Enemy has a few songs in A# (I think Instinct and Savage Messiah for sure)... they could be in A, though


 
3750 by The Acacia Strain and Goodbye To The Gallows by Emmrue are drop a# as well I think.

And for the more rock orientated - Breaking Benjamin and Sevendust have used it as well.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jan 4, 2011)

(edit) pointless reply.


----------



## AskeGuitar (Jan 5, 2011)

Hypocrisy from Virus onward tune to A#, with the odd song in drop G# on the new album.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jan 5, 2011)

i rarely use flat tunings i dont know why


----------



## Necris (Jan 5, 2011)

heilarkyguitar said:


> i rarely use flat tunings i dont know why


 A# = Bb


----------



## Defsan (Jan 5, 2011)

Emeth use A# standard on Telesis; not sure about their earlier material. They use 7 strings, though.


----------



## DLG (Jan 5, 2011)

on six string I can only think of carcass but they are a half step higher in B.


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2011)

potatohead said:


> 6 string tuned to A# = you need a seven string



The Contortionist uses 6s down to drop G#.


----------



## potatohead (Jan 5, 2011)

Rick said:


> The Contortionist uses 6s down to drop G#.


----------



## Dionysian (Jan 5, 2011)

Behemoth use 7's on most of Zos Kia Cultus and a bunch of other mixed songs (Slaves Shall Serve, At the Left Hand ov God etc)

EDIT: Tuned to A# standard of course.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty much every Cannibal Corpse song with George Fisher is in A#.


----------



## Revan132 (Jan 9, 2011)

heilarkyguitar said:


> i rarely use flat tunings i dont know why



I lol'd


----------



## Faine (Mar 7, 2011)

Listen to Sunn 0))) ...... lulz


----------



## Dionysian (Mar 7, 2011)

Faine said:


> Listen to Sunn 0))) ...... lulz



lolwat pointless necrobump


----------



## ry_z (Mar 9, 2011)

Eskil Rask said:


> lolwat pointless necrobump



 Sunn O))) don't even use A# tuning.

(they use drop A)


----------



## PrestigeFan92 (Mar 9, 2011)

All Shall Perish uses alot of drop A#


----------



## ESP_0bsessed (Mar 9, 2011)

Sybreed


----------



## ESP_0bsessed (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, and Breach The Void


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 9, 2011)

potatohead said:


>



What are you trying to say? Six string guitars are perfectly capable of tuning lower than C.


----------



## hxcdeathcore (Mar 9, 2011)

For the Fallen Dreams and Chunk, No Captain Chunk! come to mind, Parkway Drive used A# on some songs too.


----------



## Decipher (Mar 9, 2011)

Sepultura. They've been using B(flat) since and including Roots.


----------



## 5656130 (Mar 10, 2011)

Eskil Rask said:


> lolwat pointless necrobump



yeah i think i saw him necrobump a few other threads aswell i guess the mods will find out and give him a nice boot for a day or two


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 10, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> What are you trying to say? Six string guitars are perfectly capable of tuning lower than C.



I play in drop A on my MIM Strat with .09's all the time. The intonation goes whack, but who gives a shit?
Ron Jarzombek also played 6's in Drop A with Spastic Ink IIRC.


----------



## PDXgreens (May 10, 2011)

I do  On a 7 string though..but you could still learn most of my song


----------



## Beeftron (May 10, 2011)

various Thrice songs are. I am pretty sure the whole fire portion of the alchemy index is.


----------



## amarshism (May 11, 2011)

Nice fun solo too at around the three and a half minute mark if I do say so myself.


----------



## Tranquilliser (May 11, 2011)

afaik, Ex Deo's whole 'Romulus' album is A# standard.
That or Ab Standard, I can't remember.


----------



## longfalcon (May 12, 2011)

Cant believe no one said IN FLAMES!

their later stuff (ugh) is in drop A#


----------



## Hallic (May 12, 2011)

After the burial uses some A# standaard


----------



## ZEBOV (May 12, 2011)

Sevendust, Dark New Day, Bury Your Dead (first 2 albums).


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 14, 2011)

PrestigeFan92 said:


> All Shall Perish uses alot of drop A#





longfalcon said:


> Cant believe no one said IN FLAMES!
> 
> their later stuff (ugh) is in drop A#



He said A# Standard.


----------



## kevdes93 (May 16, 2011)

some of bring me the horizons stuff is in A#


----------



## Dopey Trout (May 16, 2011)

Electric Wizard use it, at least on some songs from Dopethrone


----------



## Nateman61392 (May 16, 2011)

Cannibal Corpse have used it on every album after Vile. Before they used Eb, and on Vile they used both C# and 7 string A#, but they use A# on six strings since then. They also have some songs in G# standard on Kill.


----------



## Elijah (May 18, 2011)

shogunate said:


> Keith Merrow uses drop A# on sevens, so does Sybreed IIRC...



Pretty sure Sybreed uses 6


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 18, 2011)

Dopey Trout said:


> Electric Wizard use it, at least on some songs from Dopethrone



beat me to it, but what he said


----------



## Blasphemer (May 18, 2011)

I THINK Rosetta is in A#, but I'm not sure off the top of my head


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2011)

Dopey Trout said:


> Electric Wizard use it, at least on some songs from Dopethrone



IIRC, Dopethrone the song as well as Barbarian were in I think G or A standard, and the rest was B


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 18, 2011)

i declare war on their first album


----------

